# Spinwings?????



## bonecollector56 (Jun 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried using spin wings with a lizard tongue rest? 
I really like the idea of shooting a 27/64in arrow fletched with some spinwings because I think I could get past absolutely all fletching contact and still get the same "helical" effect

 If I got it where there was no fletching contact then my arrow would already be flying straighter than they are now and there would be less stabilization needed right off the bat. And from what I have read these things make an arrow spin faster than a helical vane but with out the fletching contact.

Anyone here tried them before?


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ha anyone here seen anyone else use them?


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 23, 2012)

I've tried them.  They did tune and fly well, but I just like feathers better. I prefer a simple drop away and feathers over the lizard tongue.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Spin wings*

I have for years, still do on some of my arrows.
    Also the kids on my 4-h archery team us them in
   Olympic re-curve  and compound set up.
      I fletch  there first doz. to show them how, then 
  they do them themselves.

     What would you like to know?


----------



## ScarletArrows (Jun 24, 2012)

If your getting rest contact your not going to be able to eliminate it with spin wings....only differance is when you get rest contact with vanes your arrow kicks, leaves weird paper tunes, and streak marks on the rest... occasionally rips off a fletch. Spin wings will tear, and/or rip off the fletch everytime it hits the rest.

Go with feathers. For that large of a shaft you would have to shoot big spinnies anyway...5" Feathers would just be easier to deal with.  

And drop aways seem to tune those larger shafts easier than lizard tounges...hard to get that blade to be stiff enough...but then there is the changing of the angle of your blade...but talk about a tuning pain in the butt. That's why I don't mess with those big arrows. Give me Fatboy or a standard diameter carbon any day of the week.

Fat arrows are always a fun one. The question you have to ask yourself is, How well does it really fly? Cause if the arrow flies like crap then its a self serving prophecy for them to have to be fat to catch a line...where as if they fly well and go where you point them, Why do they have to be any bigger?


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 24, 2012)

ScarletArrows said:


> If your getting rest contact your not going to be able to eliminate it with spin wings....only differance is when you get rest contact with vanes your arrow kicks, leaves weird paper tunes, and streak marks on the rest... occasionally rips off a fletch. Spin wings will tear, and/or rip off the fletch everytime it hits the rest.
> 
> Go with feathers. For that large of a shaft you would have to shoot big spinnies anyway...5" Feathers would just be easier to deal with.
> 
> ...


Your missing what I'm saying. I shoot standard .300 od shafts right now and my arrows were getting severe fletching contact and it was not shooting as well as it could. 
If I buy some 27/64 arrows I could get the helical effect without any fletching contact and hopefully better arrow flight.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Answer's*



bonecollector56 said:


> Your missing what I'm saying. I shoot standard .300 od shafts right now and my arrows were getting severe fletching contact and it was not shooting as well as it could.
> If I buy some 27/64 arrows I could get the helical effect without any fletching contact and hopefully better arrow flight.



   The answer is yes. If you set it up right. 
  You need to paper tune so it's shooting correctly.
    And lizard tongue will work with a num. 12 paddle 

    And there is no other feather or vane in any helical 
  configuration that can match the spin rate of a 
                         spin-wing   vane.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 25, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> The answer is yes. If you set it up right.
> You need to paper tune so it's shooting correctly.
> And lizard tongue will work with a num. 12 paddle
> 
> ...



Ok one more question should I go with a stiffer or softer vane?


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Stiff or soft*



bonecollector56 said:


> Ok one more question should I go with a stiffer or softer vane?



   I think you may be talking about  Drag.
      Each color of spin wing is a drag. 
  The more drag the faster the arrow straightens out. 
   The order is black, white , yellow, blue , red being the 
  most. The shooter should us the one that helps them the 
 most.  
    Yellow is a color to start with. If you need more or less
 drag then change colors. I bought 3 colors at first and 
 group test to see witch one worked better.
 I would get the 2   3/16 inch spin wings and remember they are left - right specific. So get the proper ones. 
   Also don't mix colors on regular spin wings or you will 
 have different drags on one arrow. That's not good. 

                             Any more questions.    frydaddy40


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok one more question would you ever consider using them for 3-d?


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Everythng*



bonecollector56 said:


> Ok one more question would you ever consider using them for 3-d?



    I have and still us them for everything. Even made some
 hunting arrows with the 5" hunter spin wings.   
   They flew and worked great. 

    Any more questions?    
                                                 frydaddy40


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nope just got to order some sometime soon.


----------



## mr10ss (Jun 27, 2012)

just check your arrows alot if you are using carbon shafts. They spin so much going into foam targets that they barber pole (for lack of a better term) and may cause some shaft weakness due to twisting. Just an observation from some others using them.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Thats a new one*



mr10ss said:


> just check your arrows alot if you are using carbon shafts. They spin so much going into foam targets that they barber pole (for lack of a better term) and may cause some shaft weakness due to twisting. Just an observation from some others using them.



   That's a new on me.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 28, 2012)

mr10ss said:


> just check your arrows alot if you are using carbon shafts. They spin so much going into foam targets that they barber pole (for lack of a better term) and may cause some shaft weakness due to twisting. Just an observation from some others using them.



Wow so doesn't that mean over time shooting a helical will make an arrow weaker?


----------



## mr10ss (Jun 29, 2012)

Possibly. The guy that informed me of it was shooting 3d targets in the winter. He said the extra spin seemed to create more friction on the cold targets and had a harder time pulling them out of the targets. I know when it's cold the arrows stick more in 3d foam anyways. They also came looking spiral. I know your not suppose to twist carbon shafts when pulling out of targets. 
I don't know if this actually caused a problem or not, just relaying info. A helical fletch still won't turn as much as a spin wing. I know another archer that shoots spin wings and Blazers and hasn't seemed to have a problem. Just think it's always a good idea to check them regularly if you are shooting thin walled shafts to assure integrity. I have seem some break at shoots while shooting and after pulling.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Two words*



mr10ss said:


> Possibly. The guy that informed me of it was shooting 3d targets in the winter. He said the extra spin seemed to create more friction on the cold targets and had a harder time pulling them out of the targets. I know when it's cold the arrows stick more in 3d foam anyways. They also came looking spiral. I know your not suppose to twist carbon shafts when pulling out of targets.
> I don't know if this actually caused a problem or not, just relaying info. A helical fletch still won't turn as much as a spin wing. I know another archer that shoots spin wings and Blazers and hasn't seemed to have a problem. Just think it's always a good idea to check them regularly if you are shooting thin walled shafts to assure integrity. I have seem some break at shoots while shooting and after pulling.



    Two words " Arrow lube "  any time you shoot targets.

      Woody's  arrow lube is great. 

    If they where Pse arrows  they made like that (spiral
  raped ).


----------



## mr10ss (Jun 29, 2012)

yep, lube works great. I use cheap hotel soap. They were Victory arrows. I'm not trying to bash arrows or anything, just offering up information.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 29, 2012)

mr10ss said:


> yep, lube works great. I use cheap hotel soap. They were Victory arrows. I'm not trying to bash arrows or anything, just offering up information.



Og well if they were victorys that answers why they were breaking


----------

